# IMAP; Webmail



## Wh1sper (20. Dez. 2007)

Wenn ich per Thunderbird in meinem IMAP Postfach die Mails gelesen habe, und später mit Webmail Telaen mein Postfach ansehe, sind alle Mail ungelesen.
Das ist ungewöhnlich.
Ist das mal wieder ein PebKaC Error?


----------



## Wh1sper (20. Dez. 2007)

Ergänzung: Wenn ich mich mit internen emailnamen _(web(ziffer)_name)_ anmelde, sehe ich nur die ungelesenen bei webmail (telaen) und  roundcubemail.
Wenn ich mich mit der emailadresse einlogge, sehe ich den gesamten Posteingang, aber alle als ungelesen markiert.
Bei SquirrelMail geht nur der emailname.


----------



## Till (20. Dez. 2007)

> Wenn ich per Thunderbird in meinem IMAP Postfach die Mails gelesen habe, und später mit Webmail Telaen mein Postfach ansehe, sind alle Mail ungelesen.
> Das ist ungewöhnlich.


Das ist normal, da Telaen auf das Postfach per POP3 zugreift, und somit garnicht weiß, ob sie per IMAP als gelesen markiert sind.



> Ergänzung: Wenn ich mich mit internen emailnamen _(web(ziffer)_name)_ anmelde, sehe ich nur die ungelesenen bei webmail (telaen) und  roundcubemail.
> Wenn ich mich mit der emailadresse einlogge, sehe ich den gesamten Posteingang, aber alle als ungelesen markiert.
> Bei SquirrelMail geht nur der emailname.


Das ist auch normal, der eigentliche login name / username ist (web(ziffer)_name). Aber einige der webmail Pakete enthalten Patches, die diesen Login Namen anhand der Emailadresse in der ISPConfig Datenbank oder der Virtusertable nachschlagen können.


----------

